# Η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα!



## balgior

Χαίρετε!

Πάντα είχα την απορία τί στο καλό σημαίνει η φράση: "Η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα!"

Ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να βρω λογική σ' αυτή τη φράση! Μόνο ως ειρωνικό θα μπορούσα να το αντιληφθώ. πχ:

"Ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα άπληστο ον! (ο κανόνας)
    Οι κληρικοί όμως χαρακτηρίζονται από λιτότητα! (η εξαίρεση)
    Ο Παπαμήτσος, λοιπόν, που έχει κατακλέψει το παγκάρι, είναι η εξαίρεση (ως παπάς) που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα (ως άνθρωπος)!"

Κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε;

Αν κάποιος το κατέχει το θέμα ή έχει κανένα παράδειγμα...

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Vagabond

Γιατί το πας τόσο μακριά; Δεν έχει απαραίτητα δόση ειρωνίας η φράση. Πχ:

Αυτός: Οι γυναίκες είναι όλες κλαψιάρες και διαβάζουν ρομάντζα.
Αυτή: Εγώ δεν είμαι κλαψιάρα, και σιχαίνομαι τα ρομάντζα.
Αυτός: Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά εσύ είσαι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα / η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα.

(Αφού κάθε κανόνας έχει εξαιρέσεις, και εσύ είσαι εξαίρεση, άρα επιβεβαιώνεις τον κανόνα).


----------



## balgior

Εννοείς δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, πως το γεγονός ότι σε χαρακτηρίζω "εξαίρεση", αυτόματα υποδηλώνει (επιβεβαιώνει) ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας "κανόνας" που λειτουργεί διαφορετικά/αντίθετα από εσένα. Το αυτονόητο δηλαδή, απλά έχει επικρατήσει ως φράση "παιχνιδιάρα"! Καλά τα λέω;

edit:

πιο ξεκάθαρα: επιβεβαιώνει τη ύπαρξη ενός κανόνα και όχι το περιεχόμενό του
δηλαδή: το ότι αυτή δεν είναι κλαψιάρα, δεν "επιβεβαιώνει" ότι οι γυναίκες γενικά είναι κλαψιάρες
αλλά: το ότι αυτή την χαρακτηρίζουμε ως εξαίρεση (που δεν είναι κλαψιάρα), "επιβεβαιώνει" ότι οι γυναίκες γενικά είναι κλαψιάρες


----------



## modus.irrealis

Απ' ότι ξέρω εγώ, η "σωστή" χρήση είναι, π.χ., όταν αρχίζεις μια κανούρια δουλειά και σου λένε ότι μπορείς να φοράς μπλου τζιν τις παρασκευές -- από αυτή την εξαιρέση μπορείς να συμπεράνεις ότι ο κανόνας είναι οτι δεν επιτρέπεται να φοράς μπλου τζιν (βεβαίως με αυτή την εξαίρεση).

Οι άλλες χρήσεις είναι πιο "ρητορικές" και δεν είναι εντελώς λογικές.


----------



## Gnosi

Πιστεύω το παράδειγμα του/της modus.irrealis είναι σωστό. Άρα αφού υπάρχει ο κανόνας και κάτι δεν ’υπακούεί' σ’αυτόν, τότε τον επιβεβαιώνει!


----------



## jaxlarus

Χμ... 

Η απορία του/της balgior μου θύμισε εκείνη την περίφημη πρόταση του David Hume με τους κύκνους, που περίπου λέει "Το να έχεις δει ακόμη και ένα εκατομμύριο άσπρους κύκνους, δε συνεπάγεται ότι όλοι οι κύκνοι είναι άσπροι".

Φυσικά, κινδυνεύουμε να την πάμε μακριά τη βαλίτσα, αλλά στη λογική είναι αυτό που λέμε διαψευσιμότητα:

*Κανόνας*: Όλοι οι κύκνοι είναι άσπροι (κάτι που για αιώνες θεωρείτο καθολική έννοια)
*Εξαίρεση*: Στην Αυστραλία οι κύκνοι είναι μαύροι (οπότε modus tollens διαψεύστηκε η πιο πάνω καθολική έννοια)
*Συμπέρασμα*: Εν οίδα, ότι ουδέν οίδα!

Νομίζω ότι η αρχή για την πρόταση "εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα", πηγάζει απ' τη διαπίστωση ότι όλοι (σχεδόν) οι κανόνες έχουν τις εξαιρέσεις τους. Οπότε η διαπίστωση έγινε ένα είδος κανόνα β' και κάθε εξαίρεση επιβεβαίωνε τον κανόνα αυτό.

Πάντως δεν χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά ειρωνικά, όπως είπε κι η Vagabond. Το λέμε συχνά πυκνά στην τάξη, όταν οι μαθητές παρατηρήσουν (λέμε τώρα) μια εξαίρεση σε γραμματικό κανόνα με τον οποίο ήταν χρόνια εξοικειωμένοι.

*Κανόνας*: Τα ρήματα σε -ίζω γράφονται με γιώτα.
*Εξαίρεση*: πήζω, πρήζω, σφύζω, συγχύζω, αθροίζω...
*Συμπέρασμα*: Υπάρχουν κάποια ρήματα σε -ίζω που δε γράφονται με γιώτα.

Ο κανόνας που λέει ότι κάθε κανόνας έχει τις εξαιρέσεις του, επιβεβαιώνεται... Ακόμη κι ο ίδιος αυτός κανόνας έχει τις εξαιρέσεις του, γιατί υπάρχουν κανόνες που δεν έχουν εξαιρέσεις!

Λέω να το κλείσω εδώ, γιατί είμαι στα πρόθυρα σχιζοφρένειας...


----------



## ireney

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. Η σωστή χρήση είναι αυτή που περιέγραψαν παραπάνω. Οι συνηθισμένη χρήση δεν είναι τόσο λογική.

Με άλλα λόγια:
Σωστή χρήση
Οι μαθητές την ώρα του μαθήματος περί άλλων τυρβάζουν οπότε σιγά μην παρατηρήσουν μια εξαίρεση.
Ο Χ την παρατήρησε.
Ο Χ είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. --> Ο Χ είναι η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα ότι η κανόνες έχουν εξαιρέσεις

Συνηθισμένη χρήση
Οι μαθητές περιμένουν πώς και πώς να επιτραπεί η χρήση υπολογιστών για τις εργασίες τους ώστε την ορθογραφία να την ελέγχει το Word κιας αφήνει κάνα "χαίρεται" αντί "χαίρετε". Τα εις -ίζω θα προσέξουν;
Ο Χ α πρόσεξε.
Ο Χ είναι η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα ότι οι άλλοι δεν θα τα προσέξουν.


----------



## balgior

Α! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Το 'πιασα!

Και για να κλείνουμε:

Με τον ορθογραφικό έλεγχο των υπολογιστών μπορούμε να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο! Βέβαια, η απάντηση της μοδίστρας (*άκα* ireney) είναι η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα! 

Ακούς εκεί, "η κανόνες"...


----------



## modus.irrealis

Gnosi said:


> Πιστεύω το παράδειγμα του/της modus.irrealis είναι σωστό. Άρα αφού υπάρχει ο κανόνας και κάτι δεν ’υπακούεί' σ’αυτόν, τότε τον επιβεβαιώνει!


Ναι, αυτό ήθελα να πω. Αν υπάρχει εξαίρεση, πρέπει να υπάρχει καί κανόνας στον οποίο είναι εξαίρεση.

Καί βρήκα ότι η προέλευση της φράσης είναι το λατινικό _exceptio probat regulam in casibus non exceptis _που εννοεί "η εξαίρεση επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα στις περιπτώσεις που δεν εξαιρούνται" (μια ερώτηση -- θα 'ταν εντάξει αν έγραφα "στις μη εξαιρούμενες περιπτώσεις"; )


----------



## balgior

modus.irrealis said:


> Ναι, αυτό ήθελα να πω. Αν υπάρχει εξαίρεση, πρέπει να υπάρχει καί κανόνας στον οποίο είναι εξαίρεση.
> 
> Καί βρήκα ότι η προέλευση της φράσης είναι το λατινικό _exceptio probat regulam in casibus non exceptis _που εννοεί "η εξαίρεση επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα στις περιπτώσεις που δεν εξαιρούνται" (μια ερώτηση -- θα 'ταν εντάξει αν έγραφα "στις μη εξαιρούμενες περιπτώσεις"; )



Ωχ!

Ναι, "στις περιπτώσεις που δεν εξαιρούνται" = "στις μη εξαιρούμενες περιπτώσεις", αλλά...

...τι 'ν' τούτο πάλι; Αυτό είναι τρις-χειρότερο από το προηγούμενο...!

(παρένθεση στην παρένθεση:

εξαιρούμενος = που εξαιρείται
εξαιρετέος = εξερέσιμος = που μπορεί να εξαιρεθεί (και το "-τέ-" με 'ε')

Ε; )


----------



## jaxlarus

balgior said:


> εξαιρούμενος = που εξαιρείται
> εξαιρετέος = ε*ξε*ρέσιμος = που μπορεί να εξαιρεθεί (και το "-τέ-" με 'ε')



...Ναι, το -τέος με έψιλο, όπως όλα τα ρηματικά επίθετα που σημαίνουν "που μπορεί να...", αντίθετα από τη μεγάλη πλειονότητα των κοινών επιθέτων σε -αίος, πλην πχ νέος, θαρραλέος.

Αλλά και το -ξε- στο εξαιρέσιμος με άλφα γιώτα, γιατί αλλιώς παραπέμπει στο εξερώ - εξέρασα = ξέρασα!


----------



## ireney

Εεε, τα εις -τος είναι πoυ σημαίνουν αυτά που μπορούν να "Χ" . Τα εις -τέος είναι αυτά που "πρέπει" να "Χ" (διαβατός ο ποταμός - διαβατέος ο ποταμός). Αν είναι να το εξερευνήσουμε αυτό το ζήτημα να ανοίξουμε νέο θέμα συζήτησης να 'μαι εντάξει και ως μοδίστρα. 

Βαλγιόρε/η (για να θυμηθούμε την Καθαρεύουσα) είσαι γάτα. Α, και έχω πολλά παραδείγματα του τι αφήνει αδιόρθωτο το ορθογραφικός έλεχοι του Word. (ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου στα Αγγλικά ήταν σε essay που έγραψα και έλεγε ότι "Greek students [...] have to take a Panhellenic rest".  Τυπική Βρετανίδα η καθηγήτρια θεώρησε ότι δεν έπρεπε να το εκλάβει ως λάθος πριν με ρωτήσει για να σιγουρευτεί.

Edit: Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα. Οι "εξαιρούμενες" είναι αυτές που εξαιρούνται. Γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά μετάφραση της λατινικής μετοχής;  Αν πρέπει να πάμε σε επίθετο τότε "εξαιρετέες" θα έλεγα. Δεν είναι ότι έχουμε και καμια επιλογή (να κάνουμε την εξαίρεση ή να μην την κάνουμε).


----------



## modus.irrealis

balgior said:


> Ωχ!
> 
> Ναι, "στις περιπτώσεις που δεν εξαιρούνται" = "στις μη εξαιρούμενες περιπτώσεις", αλλά...


Ευχαριστώ -- καταλαβαίνω το "αλλά" σου, αλλά ήθελα μόνο να δω αν λέγεται και έτσι.


----------



## Broderic

jaxlarus said:


> Ο κανόνας που λέει ότι κάθε κανόνας έχει τις εξαιρέσεις του, επιβεβαιώνεται... Ακόμη κι ο ίδιος αυτός κανόνας έχει τις εξαιρέσεις του, γιατί υπάρχουν κανόνες που δεν έχουν εξαιρέσεις!


 
Πολύ σωστό αυτό, όμως έχω μια απορία (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι όλα τα άλλα τα ξέρω). Μια εξαίρεση, με εξαίρεση, είναι κανόνας; 

Και αν αυτό συμβαίνει δηλαδή, αν σε ένα κανόνα υπάρχει μια εξαίρεση με εξαίρεση και αυτό θεωρείτε κανόνας τότε ως προς τον κανόνα που δημιουργούν οι εξαιρέσεις ο κανονικός κανόνας είναι η εξαίρεση;


----------



## epam

Αν θεωρηθεί οτι οι εξαιρέσεις είναι αντι-κανόνες του κανόνα που ακολουθούν, τότε η εξαιρούμενη εξαίρεση γίνεται κανόνας και θεωρητικά, ναι, ο αρχικός κανόνας που όρισε την εξαιρούμενη αυτή εξαίρεση γίνεται εξαίρεση.

Π.χ. Η κυβέρνηση θα προβεί σε δημιουργία νέου νόμου για τις συνταξιοδοτήσεις.

Κανόνας (Νόμος): Όλοι όσοι ξεπεράσουν το όριο των 65 ετών θα δικαιούνται ενα ποσό Χ τον μήνα.

Εξαιρούνται (δηλαδή δεν θα συνταξιοδοτηθούν):
1. Αυτοί που προσέφεραν τίποτα στις Κοινωνικές Ασφαλίσεις (μην με κατηγορείτε, δεν γνωρίζω τους νόμους, απλά υποθέτω).
2. Αυτοί που συνεχίζουν τις εργασίες τους πέραν του ορίου αφυπηρέτησης.
3. Αυτοί που είχαν χρονιαίο εισόδημα άνω του #ΧΧΧΧΧΧ.

Απο τις εξαιρέσεις 1 και 2 του κανόνα εξαιρούνται:
1. Αυτοί που έχουν πολύτεκνες οικογένειες ή τα παιδιά τους έχουν πολύτεκνες οικογένειες.
2. Αυτοί που έχουν δισκολίες αφού πρώτα αποδείξουν με τα κατάλληλα έγγραφα.

Μπορεί να είσαι εξαίρεση του κανόνα αλλά να τηράς κάποιο άλλο κριτήριο που να σε επαναφέρει στον αρχικό κανόνα. Συνήθως όμως δεν γίνονται έτσι οι κανόνες.  Δημιουργούνται κριτήρια και ξεχωριστοί κανόνες για κάθε συνδιασμό κριτηρίων. Όσο περισσότερα είναι τα κριτήρια τόσο περισσότεροι είναι και οι συνδιασμοί. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να χαθείς στους νόμους.


----------



## slourp_d

Νομίζω, χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι η φράση αυτή προέρχεται από τις θετικές επιστήμες (μαθηματικά, φυσική) και έχει σχέση με το γεγονός ότι οι κανόνες ΕΧΟΥΝ εξαιρέσεις. Αν δεν έχουν εξαίρεση, λέγονται ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΑ, εφ' όσον μπορείς να τα αποδείξεις ή ΑΡΧΕΣ (π.χ. Αρχή Διατήρησης της Ενέργειας), όταν δεν μπορείς να τα αποδείξεις. Δηλαδή όταν υπάρχει απόλυτη εφαρμογή και καθολική ισχύ μιας "σύμβασης", δεν είναι κανόνας. Άρα για να "επιβεβαιωθεί" ως κανόνας, πρέπει να έχει την εξαίρεσή του.


----------



## DimitrisXP

Σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής, της επιστήμης κλπ, σχεδόν όλοι οι κανόνες έχουν τουλάχιστον μια εξαίρεση. Έτσι έχει φτάσει να λέγεται ειρωνικά ότι όποιος κανόνας δεν έχει εξαιρέσεις δεν είναι κανόνας. Επομένως βρίσκοντας μια εξαίρεση για έναν κανόνα, επιβεβαιώνουμε ότι ο εν λόγω κανόνας είναι πράγματι κανόνας.
Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν στη φράση «η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα».


----------



## Broderic

epam said:


> Αν θεωρηθεί οτι οι εξαιρέσεις είναι αντι-κανόνες του κανόνα που ακολουθούν, τότε η εξαιρούμενη εξαίρεση γίνεται κανόνας και θεωρητικά, ναι, ο αρχικός κανόνας που όρισε την εξαιρούμενη αυτή εξαίρεση γίνεται εξαίρεση.



Ναι... αυτό είχα ψυλλιαστεί...


----------

